# Mysterious Fish



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is that fish I keep mentioning that I caught at Jordanelle. Maybe you guys can help me out.


----------



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking at the second picture, it looks like Jordanelle has been infested with the Utah chub. Not a good sign.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Looks just like a Utah Chub.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

It's a utah chub and they have been in there for at least five years now,I couldn't keep the dang things of the line over by the dam.at least that long ago.I don't know how they got in there?


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

It also could be a herring or white fish. The canels that feed the river that leads into the res. has herring in them. I grew up in Kamas, and fished the canels above the res. and have caught a bunch of herring in them. But with out better pictures its hard to tell. What ever it is, I hope you didn't throw it back in. Thats one way we all can help keep these sort of fish out of the lakes and res.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like a chub to me. A big one for sure. I think the smallies and browns can handle chubs. I know most wont agree with me but I think the more forage fish the better!! Seems like all our best fisheries have bait fish? Willard, Fish Lake, Yuba, Strawberry, Jordanelle, Electric.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's a photo of a large Utah Chub. I think there's no doubt that what you caught is the same:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Did you know the state record chub, angling, is 1 lb. 11 oz, and only 13-1/4" long?


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

They actually keep track of record chubs? I wouldn't want my name next to that record!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Bird dogger that is exactly what it looked like. I wasn't sure what it was so I threw it back. Ahhh I now know what to do. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Chubs are great in lakes that you want big fish in... They are food for all the bigger fish like cuts browns, lakers, and bass, well all big fish will eat them...

In Jordanelle they do alot of good so let them go to feed the other fish... :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

JDF_GSP said:


> They actually keep track of record chubs? I wouldn't want my name next to that record!


Then you just aren't in the same league as " Ray Johnson "


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Packfish said:


> JDF_GSP said:
> 
> 
> > They actually keep track of record chubs? I wouldn't want my name next to that record!
> ...


Thanks goodness for that!!!


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I will be in a league of my own once i catch the state record liver shad. Right up there with rocord holders of largest; anchovie, sardine, goldfish, sculpin, stonefly, caddis larvae, nightcrawler mealworm and midge.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

My brother and I caught several chubs a couple years ago at Jordanelle. Looks like they are still hanging around.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

JDF_GSP said:


> I will be in a league of my own once i catch the state record liver shad. Right up there with rocord holders of largest; anchovie, sardine, goldfish, sculpin, stonefly, caddis larvae, nightcrawler mealworm and midge.


a record fish is a record fish even if it is a chub ... Heck I would be happy with the Utah state record for crawfish even though technically they are a freshwater crustacean.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I still regret not claiming the Utah state record for carp, as near as I can tell it was more than 20 pounds bigger than the record was at the time, don't know what it is now, but the fish I caught was well over 50lbs. Of course I didn't know it was the record until two years later.  

I also should hold the record for sucker in Idaho, but threw it back due to my grandmothers screaming. I was only 13 and knew it wasn't an eater, but didn't know I should hate it. :lol: 

My grandpa nearly killed me. I still have not decided if he was more upset that I didn't get a picture or that I threw that big breeder back in "his" river, while he was off chasing down the camera. It would have gone over 30 and maybe over 40. :shock: 
Chub? Why the hell not? :twisted:
I am not proud. 8)


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

If I was taking it away from Ray Johnson, you bet I would!


----------

